
Google’s Schmidt and Microsoft’s Nadella to Attend Secret Bilderberg Meeting - microwavecamera
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/28/kushner-google-and-microsoft-to-attend-secret-bilderberg-meeting.html
======
duxup
Hard to imagine if Jared Kushner or Mike Pompeo wanted to help that they could
do much if their boss is busy contradicting them or generally pushing
division...

------
devoply
How is this shit still happening? Why can't we pass some laws to ban our
politicians from visiting? It's like screw transparency, we'll go organize a
secret meeting of all the privileged elite and this shit goes on for over 50
years and no one tries to get some law passed to stop this? Why?

~~~
duxup
Generally in the US people are free to associate with whom they wish.

~~~
devoply
Really, then why is Trump getting all this flack for his free associations
with Russia?

~~~
duxup
You can get flack for wearing white pants after labor day or any other reason.

You can't make it illegal.

You described passing a law(s).

